# Canon 5D Mark II Price Drops March 4, 2012



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 26, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=8970"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=8970" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=8970"></a></div>
<strong>Pay less!

</strong>The <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/canon5dmkii" class="pretty-link-keyword">5D Mark II</a> will see price drops starting on March 4, 2012.</p>
<p>Waiting to get confirmation of what the drop will be, but it may get back down to the Christmas pricing of $1999.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<div class="prli-social-buttons-bar"><a href="http://del.icio.us/post?url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/delicious_32.png" alt="Delicious" title="Delicious" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.stumbleupon.com/submit?url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/stumbleupon_32.png" alt="StumbleUpon" title="StumbleUpon" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://digg.com/submit?phase=2&url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/digg_32.png" alt="Digg" title="Digg" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://twitter.com/home?status=RT @prettylink:  [url=http://www.canonrumors.com/]http://www.canonrumors.com/[/url] (via @prettylink)" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/twitter_32.png" alt="Twitter" title="Twitter" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.mixx.com/submit?page_url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/mixx_32.png" alt="Mixx" title="Mixx" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://technorati.com/faves?add=http://www.canonrumors.com/" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/technorati_32.png" alt="Technorati" title="Technorati" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/&t=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/facebook_32.png" alt="Facebook" title="Facebook" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.newsvine.com/_tools/seed&save?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/&h=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/newsvine_32.png" alt="News Vine" title="News Vine" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://reddit.com/submit?url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/reddit_32.png" alt="Reddit" title="Reddit" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.linkedin.com/shareArticle?mini=true&url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/linkedin_32.png" alt="LinkedIn" title="LinkedIn" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://myweb2.search.yahoo.com/myresults/bookmarklet?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/&=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/yahoobuzz_32.png" alt="Yahoo! Bookmarks" title="Yahoo! Bookmarks" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a></div>
```


----------



## kidnaper (Feb 26, 2012)

So this would pretty much confirm the 3k+ price to me...


----------



## pravkp (Feb 26, 2012)

No thanks Canon. 
i'm not giving into this and i've waited enough for a 5d2 successor. however, its likely that many of us might have to wait quite sometime to get our hands on 5d3/5dx.. :'(


----------



## crasher7 (Feb 26, 2012)

When there is a price drop, does the refurbished model reflect the same percentage drop on the Canon online store?


----------



## EOBeav (Feb 26, 2012)

Still not sorry I got mine at <$2kUS over the holidays.


----------



## plam_1980 (Feb 26, 2012)

kidnaper said:


> So this would pretty much confirm the 3k+ price to me...


That's what I was going to say... No way $3500 is the price of a kit of new 5D3 plus new lens, as some people speculate/dream...


----------



## pedro (Feb 26, 2012)

plam_1980 said:


> kidnaper said:
> 
> 
> > So this would pretty much confirm the 3k+ price to me...
> ...


based on the OP's info: yepp. spot on. so, I will purchase the cam sometime next year then, hoping for a decent price drop. I am not an early adopter anyway. Hope the new 5D will get 1024k ISO at H2. Meanwhile my 30D will gently click.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 26, 2012)

With the D700 price drops to $2169 or thereabouts, that maintains Canons lower price.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 26, 2012)

Great news for those looking for a bargain on the 5DII. Terrible news for those hoping to sell a currently-owned 5DII after getting (or to fund the purchase of) a 5DIII/X or 1D X.


----------



## xROELOFx (Feb 26, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Terrible news for those hoping to sell a currently-owned 5DII after getting (or to fund the purchase of) a 5DIII/X or 1D X.


my thought exactly


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 26, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Great news for those looking for a bargain on the 5DII. Terrible news for those hoping to sell a currently-owned 5DII after getting (or to fund the purchase of) a 5DIII/X or 1D X.



Starting to think I should have sold my 5D2 already and just used the 7D until the 5D3 hits shelves (but it hasn't been clear enough when it will arrive, what if it the hit shelves is next Nov or what if they mess it up so badly I'd rather just stick with my 5D2 or even think about D800?).

On the plus side if it really is $3500 body only then hopefully that means it is a good 7fps and has very near 1DX AF (if not then I can see the 5D3 sales not going anywhere unless there are enough video people alone to gobble them up, and there may be).

But yeah $3500 body only will be a lot tougher to fund if they instantly drop price for new copies of 5D2. You would think they would realize this and not dump the price on it right away but I guess they want to clear them out before it is too late.


----------



## Caps18 (Feb 26, 2012)

The 5Dm2 might sell more than the 5Dx(m3) at that price... Most people are looking for an affordable full frame camera, and the 5Dm2 won't be any less sharp or less wide-angle next month than it is now. It might not be 'the newest' and latest thing, but it still will work very well. 

Now, I know the whole high megapixel argument pro/con, but if the 5Dx(m3) isn't 28+, the average buyer won't see the difference between the 5Dm2 and the new camera.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Feb 26, 2012)

Caps18 said:


> The 5Dm2 might sell more than the 5Dx(m3) at that price... Most people are looking for an affordable full frame camera, and the 5Dm2 won't be any less sharp or less wide-angle next month than it is now. It might not be 'the newest' and latest thing, but it still will work very well.
> 
> Now, I know the whole high megapixel argument pro/con, but if the 5Dx(m3) isn't 28+, the average buyer won't see the difference between the 5Dm2 and the new camera.



thats a good point, but my guess is that the average buyer isn't in the market for a $2,000+ FF camera. After it comes out, and if Canon addressed all the shortcomings of the ii, I think people will notice.


----------



## delfoz (Feb 26, 2012)

120 fps @1080 will do the trick


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Feb 26, 2012)

It's kin of a necessary market correction to lower the price. If the mkii price was kept at near $2500, then the used price would be artificially high. People with 2 year old mkii's, and thousdans of shutter clicks would take their real value 1400-1700 bodies and sell them for 1800-2100 - which, some may balk at cause they want that extra cash so they can afford the mkiii - nevertheless it would still be an artificially high used price. 

Also, I don't really think this validates any of the rumored prices (IE $3500 body only/$3500 with kit lens). This news really tells us that some of the previous rumors may not be true - IE that canon intends on continuing the mkii line. They liquidated during the holidays, then kicked up the price to try to make margin goals, now, they need to clear space - so boom, the price drops. OR, ya never know, maybe they will continue the mkii line for a year, with a $1999 tag many crop users will take a good hard look at the mkii. and if the specs and IQ are spectacular for the mkiii, then those who go for a reduced price mkii may very well pony up for a mkiii next year..

Either way, yes the mkii is a fine camera, but it is an old camera and there is really no justifiable reason to keep the price so high in the face of the new model.


----------



## Axilrod (Feb 26, 2012)

I suspect the 5DII will be $1999.99 and the 5DIII will probably have an MSRP of $3499.99 with a street price of $2999-$3299. Then maybe $3999 with the 24-105. 

But definitely not $3500 for lens and body, they aren't going to include a lens that is less than $1k by itself...so assuming $3500 WAS for the body/lens that would put the price of the 5DIII at +/- $2500, which just isn't happening.


----------



## capertillar (Feb 26, 2012)

i personally never bought into the whole 3500 body+kit pricing... and as such, i see this as a plus, since i wonder if canon will really drop the 5dmk2 price to 2000 and then release a 5dmk3 at 3500... 1500 more for a new body is a bit over the top (feels like)... a 1000 increase could be reasonable if the body actually does feature that much new technology, not to mention 3000 puts it in direct competition with nikons d800... so hopefully the price will come down to 3000 for the body

wonder if we'll even see a kit for the 5dmk3 when it comes out... maybe a bit later after all the rush pre-orderers are done

pure speculation, who cares, we'll know hopefully by friday


----------



## tt (Feb 26, 2012)

From B&H
5DMkII +24-105 = $3200 / £2300
5D Mark II alone = $2400 / £1700
24-105mm alone = $1100 / £950

$800/£600 more to get as part of the bundle or $1100/£950 separately (store price) - a discount of $300/£350 by buying as a bundle. Doesn't that fit the back only/lens bundle rumored figures quite well?

In the UK they could easily £200, as that's how much they raised the prices after the price drop around Christmas.


----------



## jbwise01 (Feb 26, 2012)

The most important part of this message for me is that canon is still very concerned about pricing. They do not want to lose FF consumers to Nikon, or anyone else. This price drop timing could be for a few reasons:
[list type=decimal]
[*]the 5d3 will in fact debut at $3500, canon thinks new FF consumers would be more willing to buy the value priced 5d2 rather then spend the extra 1k on a d800, current 5d2 users would be less likely to switch considering their investments in lenses, and those looking for a bump in performance would be likely to spend the extra $500 over switching to Nikon , canon would lose a minimal number of current and potential customers this way, but the drawback would be lower 5d3 sales than 5d2's
[*]canon is starting to clear some inventory to make way for the 5d3, canon will likely price the 5d3 lower than the d800 to not only get new FF buyers but also sell a high number of 5d3's in the process. Using this method, canon is likely to sell more 5d3 cameras than described above, they would not only be targeting new FF buyers but upgraders as well. 
[*]canon is looking to aggressively take on Nikon in the FF camera market. By lowering the 5d2 and introducing a 5d3 at an aggressive price point ($2999) canon will look to move a large number of customers over to the canon system. The 24-70 mm L II signals a shift towards higher priced lenses to make up for lower margins in camera sales. Canon will follow a proven method demonstrated by Nikon , that consumers will pay premium prices for manufacturer lens and canon will attempt to balance profit by higher margins on lenses than cameras 
[/list]

I think scenario 3 is most likely , hoping for a sub $3k 5d3


----------



## capertillar (Feb 26, 2012)

generalizing, it certainly makes more sense for them to offer cheaper bodies but making it all back and more in lens sales... first, get ppl to buy the body, as that's step 1. once theyve bought the body, and need other stuff to buy, they'll start looking at the lenses, many will even look at the obscenely priced ones like the 24-70 II. 

nobody's satisfied buying a dslr and then being limited to a single lens... thats just no fun at all!


----------



## papa-razzi (Feb 27, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> But yeah $3500 body only will be a lot tougher to fund if they instantly drop price for new copies of 5D2. You would think they would realize this and not dump the price on it right away but I guess they want to clear them out before it is too late.



I don't think Canon is all that concerned about how much existing 5DII owners sell their used 5DMII for. They care about sales of new cameras.

The question is - will the 5DII stay around as a part of the product line for a reasonable length of time. Does Canon think there is room in their product line for a $2,000 FF Camera? Maybe the Christmas pricing was not completely about bleeding down inventory, but also was a test market for the $2,000 price point. A lot of people jumped at that pricing, even knowing a replacement camera was around the corner.

Entry level price for FF starting at $3,500 would leave a significant portion of the FF market behind, and that would be bad for Canon. If those entry-level FF buyers go with Nikon, then they will buy Nikon glass and it will be much harder for them to switch over in the future - if ever.

As others have mentioned, you get into a SLR system with your first FF camera and eventually start building a lens collection - and then you are somewhat locked into the manufacturer.

It would be a mistake for Canon to ignore this market segment, so lowering the price of the 5DII and having a solid entry level price point makes good sense to me.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 27, 2012)

papa-razzi said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > But yeah $3500 body only will be a lot tougher to fund if they instantly drop price for new copies of 5D2. You would think they would realize this and not dump the price on it right away but I guess they want to clear them out before it is too late.
> ...



They will be if people can't sell their 5D2 for a high enough price to go and buy the 5D3 and give them new sales. 




> It would be a mistake for Canon to ignore this market segment, so lowering the price of the 5DII and having a solid entry level price point makes good sense to me.



yes, but at least give us a little time to sell our 5D2 first


----------



## Isurus (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm hoping this is a sign that the 5D X will be available relatively soon after being announced (not the 6+ month wait that we are experiencing for the 1D X). Time will tell.


----------



## Diego (Feb 27, 2012)

That will be good, i wanted a body, on december but invested the money in Strobes. When i got money again the price raised, and i decided to hold, but the price was floating up.

I will be checking the prices, on canonrumors,com camera price checklist.


----------



## archangelrichard (Feb 27, 2012)

Isn't this a standard practice with Japanese companies, to reduce the price of a product to eliminate inventory then introduce a new product at or near that original price point?

It's called "defending the price point" in business; they have created an expectation of product X having a certain value so the replacement steps into that part of the lineup and they discount remaining inventory of the original (although in some markets - like CARS - you do adjust for inflation)

Canon is just signalling that the days of the 5D Mk II are over, trying to help retailers clear their shelves and not get stuck with a bunch of Mk II's when the Mk III's (or "X" 's) come out as there are far too many people FAD oriented who just buy the newest, latest, and greatest regardless of what it's really worth, just to have it.

I always have to laugh at the people who carry around a 5D or 7D and ask me about my classes - they have no real idea how to use it except as a fully auto (green box mode) "snapshot" point and shoot camera and just had too much money and too little common sense

The 5D Mk II is a value at $2K, the Mk II will be a value at it's price and you decide how much value you need and can afford just like the difference between a 60D and a 7D.

For an idea of how soon this means the Mk III will be out look at the time it took from price reductions on the 50D to stores selling out to the 60D shipping

Get it?


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 27, 2012)

I've been saying for a while that I dont think canon will stop making the 5Dmk2 that instead they will just drop the price to $1999 and occupy that price point as the entry level Full Frame. It's a $1000 give or take difference which is a large gap. It's still a good camera, its still good value at that money and they will still sell tons of them
the model has most likely paid for itself manytimes over and keeping the model alive is just gravy for canon
look they kept the 550D around well after the 600D came out
nikon did the same with the d90 
they are still cabable cameras just shift them into a new price point which opens up buysers that are looking in a lower price point.
I really think they dont give a damn about what happens to used prices as they have already made their money off them.
Thats just the reality of the marketing machine


----------



## CJRodgers (Feb 27, 2012)

In the U.K the 5d mkii can currently be bought for £1500. It sounds to me like they might reduce the price to £1300 ish, then price the new camera at £2300 ish which is roughly the same as the nikon d800. This would make sense to me. Like some of you have said £1000 instead of £1500 sounds like a more reasonable upgrade price (depending on full specs being seen). It would also keep them very competitive with nikon, and this was the msrp of the 5dmkii when it was released (according to amazon u.k via camel camel)


----------



## pakosouthpark (Feb 27, 2012)

delfoz said:


> 120 fps @1080 will do the trick



you are dreaming right there! i think we are at least 2 years from that, on canon SLRs.. although sony might have it for next year!


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2012)

Nikon are also rumoured to be going down this road with the D700; they have additional complications with the battery issue (but this doesn't affect overseas sales). The question is (as others have previously asked) whether this is simply running down remaining stocks, or whether Canon intend to keep the 5D MkII in production for a bit longer. Here is Thom Hogan's take on Nikons position with regard to the D700: http://www.bythom.com/


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Feb 27, 2012)

I said it before and will say it again, this is a good move by canon for all of us. the mkii is a very good camera, but no way is it still $2500 good, not in the face of the mkiii and the d800. And yes, it does correct the used market too. used mkii's will be able to drop to a more reasonable price ($1400-1800). I believe the used market was artificially high do to the combination of the new price going up, and people holding onto their bodies (scarcity = supply low and demand high). 

In a way too, it may not lead to current mkii owners getting as much as they thought they'd get on their mkii (again, artificially high resale prices of $1900-2200) - but - it will lead to a quicker sale! 

I'm sure there are many out there in a similar place as me, on a 7d and looking to move to FF but watching the market and waiting for the right time. I came close to pulling the trigger on a used mkii a few times these past 2 months, but just couldn't bring myself to spend 2K on a used body with who knows how many shutter actuation on it. At that point, manswell just wait and save and get the mkiii. So while you may be like, oh crap, there goes the resale value, once the market is flooded with mkii's, only the highest quality used bodies will be tagged at $1900 - and sorry, if you've had your mkii for 3 years and used it heavily, its not worth $1900... 

Now things may change though, with the new price being corrected down to $2100, and the mkiii about to be released - we should see more mkii's used for a reasonable price


----------

